# 2013 Nissan Altima wont shift.



## UltimateGaby (Sep 5, 2015)

My 2013 Nissan Altima S intermittently won't shift out of park.
I have pushed the shift lock and I can drive it.
Brake lights work.
Interior lights work.
Vanity lights work turn signals work.
There are two switches at the brake pedal.
A white one and a black one.
The white one works the brake lights.
What is a sure fire way to positively check and repair DIY?
I'm sure if it was a bad fuse it would not be intermittent. 
Please help.
Steve.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The only positive way is to follow the factory service manual diagnostic procedure for your specific problem. Being so new, I'm not sure of the availability of a downloadable manual on the internet. Any chance it's still under warranty?


----------



## UltimateGaby (Sep 5, 2015)

Please help.....


----------



## seldomseen (Sep 11, 2015)

Get your car to the dealership ASAP!! Is your check engine light on?


----------

